# Murray Ultra 5/22 issues



## zumpa21 (Feb 8, 2018)

Posted this in the "intro yourself" forum but figured it's better here...

Here are my current issues....

Have a Murray Ultra 5/22 G2250030. A few years back, the auger stopped working. Tried to find the problem but I was clueless when opened up the machine. I had no idea what I was looking at. Youtube to the rescue! I had a broken auger cable bracket. The belts looked pretty bad so I replaced those as well. Then I took the carb bowl off and the needle valve fell out. I parked it and just recently attempted to get it working. Figured out where the needle valve went and think I lost a gasket on the bottom of the bowl. I'm thinking of replacing the carb with a cheapo from Ebay. Engine HSSK50 67375R but the replacement 640084b doesn't match my carb 1428H6C.

What's the best carb number to get?

I also read somewhere that the bracket may have snapped from a bad auger cable. Assume the cable should slide in the sheath. My sheath looks damaged and not sure where to route it. Maybe the old one was damaged by the gears and friction disk underneath.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Take the carb to a lawnmower shop, they most likely have the gasket, or a repair kit.
Sid


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello zumpa. According to the information at the web site below, your correct carb replacement number is 632107A, not 640084B.

Tecumseh Carburetor Manufacturing Numbers


----------



## zumpa21 (Feb 8, 2018)

Grunt,
Thanks for the info. Now more confused.

Maybe less confused now. Looks like a carb on Amazon has both numbers.

Would an adjustable be preferred to the newer non adjustable carbs?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Always adjustable and preferably with an aluminum fuel bowl.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Always adjustable and preferably with an aluminum fuel bowl.



What he said. One more thing, I've used a few Oregon brand carbs with very good luck. I've even replaced some non-adjustable ones with adjustable carbs with good success. Just match our your throttle and choke mechanisms from your old one to the new and you should be good-to-go, obviously looking at carbs for the same range of engine hp.
One more thing on the Oregons I've used. I found Tecumseh parts interchanged with the Oregon carbs I've checked out. I had a need for one and couldn't find the exact match. I got something close and was able to swap out the choke parts between the two and it worked out just fine. Other brand may be just as good, just the fact I have not used them so I can't speak either way to them.


Remember, out of the box you may have to do a little adjusting of the jets to get optimal performance - that's life.


Good luck.


----------

